# skinny rescue..



## JaysonKasey (Jun 12, 2012)

well, first post ha im jayson im new to the fourm, i have a beautifull blue pit sophie (first picture) my fiancee was wanting to get her own as well so we went to a local shelter to save one.. and we got Kodiak (second picture) i will have better pictures up of him probably tomorrow, but he is very skinny you can see a little bit of his back and ribs, he has a beautifull big head and neck, so i know he could bulk up alot, what kind of eating schedule, foods i should try to help him gane some weight, and muscle. haha, i hope this wasn't confusing..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

If you could post a better pic it would be better .. alot of people believe their dog to be too skinny when really its perfectly healthy .. building muscle would be more based on an exercise regime other than how much to feed  welcome to GP!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

From what I can see, his coat looks like crap, probably from the garbage they feed in the shelters (whatever food is donated, which isn't necessarily healthy for dgs), but he doesn't look to be skinny. As Circle M said, if you post a pic from a better angle we can tell more. Look at the little white and tan bitch in my signature, does she look skinny to you? She's actually in great shape, considering what she's fed and how much exercise she gets. Anyways, looking forward to seeing more pix soon.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Good looking dog. 
He looks fine to me. Fat Dogs suck.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with what everyone stated here. I look forward to see more pix of ur pups. Thank u for rescuing him! Im sure with the right diet, he'll look awesome.


----------



## JaysonKasey (Jun 12, 2012)

we just got back from taking them on a hike help tone him out get some muscle , ha he did really well but he is very tired, i have him on pedigree its not the best but better then the stuff they were giving him at the shelter, and we have bathed him to get the flakes off, his coat was terrible :/ but he is great care now, he will get the attention and food and love he needs. i dont think he had a very good life, he does seem to have ever seen a backyard, and he get very skiddish to loud noises, i will be upload pics shorty, are there any home recipes for high protein meals for muscle and such?


----------



## JaysonKasey (Jun 12, 2012)

Still maybe a crappy picture, low lighting in the house. When i take him out for a walk i will take a better picture. As you can see, there is no muscle on his hips and you can kind of see his back and ribs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Might be cuz im on my cell phone too but I can't see that pic very clear either. But use the search bar here and look up food ratings. Pedigree honestly isn't worth the bag they put it in. Grain free is usually the way to go with this type of dog. And if u find a good tractor supply or feed store prices are usually pretty affordable. Im not knockin ur effort just tryin to offer up advice, and as long as ur willing to learn there is a lot to be learned!


----------



## JaysonKasey (Jun 12, 2012)

I am willing to learn, and there will be many more questions to come, thank you for all the help so far.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He doesn't look skinny to me. Could def use exercise, but not skinny. 
Cute dogs. Good on you for rescueing.


----------



## JaysonKasey (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah, its just his lower back to hips i was concerned about because theres like nothing there, but def am working on exercise with them, went on a good 45 hour hike today, im piecing together my springpole as well, will have pics going when thats all done


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he looks a little underweight. .. but its not terrible.. get him on a quality feed and he should gain some weight and his coat will look better too


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cEElint said:


> he looks a little underweight. .. but its not terrible.. get him on a quality feed and he should gain some weight and his coat will look better too


agreed, get him on some better kibbles and I am sure it will improve his coat and get him on track, especially since your exercising him regularly! Good for you for rescuing 

:welcome:!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Agree with what was said above! To me he does not look too thin...definitely get him on some quality food! His cost does not look that great:/ Raw is the absolute best, but if you are not ready to commit to raw feeding, go with a kibble like Acana, Instinct, wellness CORE, or Orijen....


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

His coat looks dry and he is lacking in muscle. That is different then being 'too skinny' He looks like he hasn't had good nutrition and adequate exercise. I only mention this because people often acquire dogs like this, then pump a bunch of food into them, thinking they are doing a good thing, ending up with a dog who is fat. Being obese is, IMO, just as cruel to a dog.
Feed him a high quality food (I would supplement with something like Salmon oil) and keep an eye on what TYPE of weight he is putting on. You should be able to see a waist and a nice tuck, but you should also see muscle, which he is lacking right now.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

I am guilty of overfeeding my rescue thinking that she was too thin and had alot of extra skin that she should grow into...and she became over weight, she is a perfect weight now, but it took her a while to shed it. I agree with what the other folks have said give him good quality food and exersise and he will fill out...he is a great looking fellow and THANKS for going to the shelter to rescue him and give him a better life than he ever thought he could have!!!!


----------



## JaysonKasey (Jun 12, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> His coat looks dry and he is lacking in muscle. That is different then being 'too skinny' He looks like he hasn't had good nutrition and adequate exercise. I only mention this because people often acquire dogs like this, then pump a bunch of food into them, thinking they are doing a good thing, ending up with a dog who is fat. Being obese is, IMO, just as cruel to a dog.
> Feed him a high quality food (I would supplement with something like Salmon oil) and keep an eye on what TYPE of weight he is putting on. You should be able to see a waist and a nice tuck, but you should also see muscle, which he is lacking right now.


exactly, thank you. thats what i was thinking everyone was telling he is fine but he is clearly lacking,. thank you for your advice and no he wont be a fat boy trust me haha


----------



## JaysonKasey (Jun 12, 2012)

got another pic of him as him and sophie were playing


----------

